# "Fat Bunny Week" - Why?



## Erethzium (Jul 28, 2010)

I just don't get it. What's this "Fat bunny week" all about? What is it with furries and making up random holidays or "days" for no apparent reason? I've seen this happen with "Paw Day" and "Zangoose Day" as well, both of which seemed to have no reasoning at all behind them. Just some person saying "OH HEY GUISE IT'S _____ DAY!!".

If there was some reason behind it, like some event or chat or whatever that spawned the idea, then fine. But as far as I've seen, there's...no reasoning behind this "holiday".

No, I don't hate fat furs, or bunnies, or anything. I don't hate this "holiday" because of its content. Even if it were about something I really liked, I'd still have the same "Why is this a holiday?" question.

So...what's the deal?


----------



## Enwon (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it's something like "crazy ties" day at work- some pointless crap designed to raise morale in the fandom.  With a fetish tied in because that's the only way to make furries care.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't really see what the problem is. The theme is cute in some respects and though it aggravates the fatfurs, and the haters of the fatfurs, its one of the defining features of the genre.


----------



## Erethzium (Jul 28, 2010)

N106 said:


> I think it's something like "crazy ties" day at work- some pointless crap designed to raise morale in the fandom. With a fetish tied in because that's the only way to make furries care.


 
Hrm, yeah, I guess that does make sense.



Fenrari said:


> I don't really see what the problem is.



I don't have a problem with it, I'm just wondering why this "Fat bunny week" exists in the first place.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 28, 2010)

When is it sexy dragon week?

I'll take the week off work and get an industrial bottle of lotion


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 28, 2010)

It's meant to be an inspiration to stir up some community effort towards a certain creative theme - hence the challenge to make a fat bunny of yourself.


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you know that there a holiday called National Talk like a Pirate Day? There's stupid holidays no matter what you do and I agree with Nyloc as well.


----------



## Luca (Jul 28, 2010)

At first I was all like "OH GOD NO! FAT FURS!" but then I was like "it's actually not so bad."


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 28, 2010)

Because bunny rabbits are delicious, duh.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 28, 2010)

When is International Zalgo Day?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 28, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> It's meant to be an inspiration to stir up some community effort towards a certain creative theme - hence the challenge to make a fat bunny of yourself.


 
This right here.
We've had plenty of random holidays before, and I honestly see no problem in them at all. If anything, it adds a little bit of spice to the boring and dull of things.
They just add a bit of fun every now and then.

I don't see why people keep bringing the "Fat Bunny" banner up.
It's annoying.


----------



## Trance (Jul 28, 2010)

I like random holidays.  It keeps things fresh.

And besides, the fat bunnies are damn cute.

As long as they don't do diaper cub porn month or something, i'm fine with the strange/meaningless holidays.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 28, 2010)

It is just for fun. As others said before, having random holidays liven up things a bit. What harm does it do? It isn't "Randomly kick your boss in the face week." XD.

Also:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4220518 (Shameless Self-Promotion, I know.)


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2010)

What's the deal with furries pissing and moaning about random bullshit? 

It's more of an art thing seeing as how a lot of users are making fat bunny renditions of their own fursonas. Other than that, it's just a fun, random, holiday the staff made. Gives people something to do if they so choose. 

So really, quit complaining.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> What's the deal with furries pissing and moaning about random bullshit?


 
Tell me.
When have Furries NOT bitched and complained about something?


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Tell me.
> When have Furries NOT bitched and complained about something?


 Pretty sure never. 

I'm looking forward to next month to see what complaint they'll have next.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 28, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Tell me.
> When have Furries NOT bitched and complained about something?


 
When have furries NOT bithced and complained about bitching and complaining?
Tell me.


----------



## entropicage (Jul 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> When have furries NOT bithced and complained about bitching and complaining?
> Tell me.


 You ask for an impossibility, Atrakaj.


----------



## Erethzium (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> What's the deal with furries pissing and moaning about random bullshit?
> 
> So really, quit complaining.


 
Asking a question =/= "Pissing and moaning"

Also lol @ people 1-starring this thread.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> Asking a question =/= "Pissing and moaning"
> 
> Also lol @ people 1-starring this thread.


 Wasn't necessarily referring to you. 

And people are really tired of people talking about the banner, because there's several threads on it already.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 29, 2010)

Why not? The banner looks cute :3


----------



## Erethzium (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Wasn't necessarily referring to you.
> 
> And people are really tired of people talking about the banner, because there's several threads on it already.


 
Then who were you referring to, when you kept saying to stop complaining?

And I'm not talking about the banner. I don't even mention the banner. =/


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> Then who were you referring to, when you kept saying to stop complaining?
> 
> And I'm not talking about the banner. I don't even mention the banner. =/


 There's been a lot of people complaining about every aspect of the holiday. People talking about "oh this is stupid" and stuff like that. 

Along with the banner, and anything having to do with this week. 

But yea, people are tired of hearing about all of it in general.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> When is it sexy dragon week?
> 
> I'll take the week off work and get an industrial bottle of lotion


Dammit, where's the "this x1000" button?


----------



## Aprice (Jul 29, 2010)

I like meme's, though I haven't had the time to participate in this one.


----------



## Tally (Jul 29, 2010)

N106 said:


> I think it's something like "crazy ties" day at work- some pointless crap designed to raise morale in the fandom.  With a fetish tied in because that's the only way to make furries care.


 
This. We do it because we can, and it might be somewhat amusing.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> When is International Zalgo Day?


 NÌ‡Í©Ì†ÍªÍÍ­Í‘ÌƒÍÍ‚Í‚Í®Í—ÌÍ©ÌœÌ¦Í‰ÌºÌ°ÍÍŽÌ¤Í“Ì²Ì©Ì–Í–Í“Ì¤Ì¼Í‰eÌ¿Í¥Í‹Ì…Í†Ì“Í©Í©Í¥Í«Í›Í¬Ì©Ì­Ì¹Ì³Ì¼Ì±Ì³vÍ†ÌˆÍŒÌ½Ì€Ì„Í¬Í—ÌŸÍÌ¥Ì±Ì¯Í•Ì¼ÌžÌ¬Ì©Ì©Ì eÍ›Ì‹Í—Ì”Í¬Ì‹Ì½Ì‹Í›Ì¾ÌŒÍ‚Í£ÌœÌ¬Ì®Ì­Ì¦Ì±Ì Í•Ì³Ì™Ì®Ì±Ì—rÌ‰Ì‚Í—Ì„Í’ÌÍ«ÍŒÌ’Í¥Ì”Ì†ÍŠÌƒÍÌ“Í—ÌŠÌ‚Ì—ÌªÌºÌ«Ì–Ì˜Í“Í™Ì®Ì¹Ì£Ì Ì¯Í”ÌœÌ .Í®Í®Ì†Í¦Í¤Í¦Í§ÌžÍˆÌ³Ì˜Ì¦Ì²Ì¥ÍÌ™Ì­Ì­


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> When is it sexy dragon week?
> 
> I'll take the week off work and get an industrial bottle of lotion


 


Telnac said:


> Dammit, where's the "this x1000" button?



This^  X1000 on top of that.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 29, 2010)

Something new every now and then just for the fun of it is nothing bad.....why it's fat bunnies I have no idea


----------



## a4chincookie (Jul 29, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> What is it with furries and making up random holidays or "days" for no apparent reason? I've seen this happen with "Paw Day" and "Zangoose Day" as well, both of which seemed to have no reasoning at all behind them.



I doubt they have any reason behind them...Why does it matter in the first place? It's not like you have to go to work or school like "Hey guys, it's fat bunny week, did you know that?" Whoever made it up thought other furries would enjoy it. I love Katmomma's fat bunnies. -shrug-


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

a4chincookie said:


> I doubt they have any reason behind them...Why does it matter in the first place? It's not like you have to go to work or school like "Hey guys, it's fat bunny week, did you know that?" Whoever made it up thought other furries would enjoy it. I love Katmomma's fat bunnies. -shrug-


 
There is a reason - I explained earlier. In fact, the reason is present in the journal post announcing the week event.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 29, 2010)

Meh, it's something new.   Someone probably had the idea to try something new because there isn't much going on anymore.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 29, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> I just don't get it. What's this "Fat bunny week" all about? What is it with furries and making up random holidays or "days" for no apparent reason? I've seen this happen with "Paw Day" and "Zangoose Day" as well, both of which seemed to have no reasoning at all behind them. Just some person saying "OH HEY GUISE IT'S _____ DAY!!".
> 
> If there was some reason behind it, like some event or chat or whatever that spawned the idea, then fine. But as far as I've seen, there's...no reasoning behind this "holiday".
> 
> ...



Get a sense of humour.


----------



## Bir (Jul 29, 2010)

Because ridiculousness is essential.


----------



## Tao (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone who hates on the banner is just jealous they're not a bunny


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

Tao said:


> Anyone who hates on the banner is just jealous they're not a bunny


 And fat.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> When is it sexy dragon week?
> 
> I'll take the week off work and get an industrial bottle of lotion


 
If you want sexy dragons, look at Fatchaos' work, his stuff is the reason I like dragon girls now


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> If you want sexy dragons, look at Fatchaos' work, his stuff is the reason I like dragon girls now


 *Looks him up*

...your taste in "sexy" offends me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 30, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> If you want sexy dragons, look at Fatchaos' work, his stuff is the reason I like dragon girls now


 you sir

GOT AWFUL TASTE
specially me who had a dragon char


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 30, 2010)

oh yeah, I forgot about folseh probly cuz i haven't seen work of her as of lately, and my taste is not "awful" as you proclaim it is merely different than yours, I prefer my dragon ladies slinky and seductive, like Fatchaos' work


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 30, 2010)

It exists for fun.
If you don't think it's funny just ignore and wait for everything to come back to normal, it's just a week after all


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 30, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> If you want sexy dragons, look at Fatchaos' work, his stuff is the reason I like dragon girls now


 
they have bobvs and the anatomy is abit wird

not sure if want


----------



## Misterraptor (Jul 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> When is it sexy dragon week?
> 
> I'll take the week off work and get an industrial bottle of lotion


 
I'm kinda feeling the same about this one...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 31, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> they have bobvs and the anatomy is abit wird
> 
> not sure if want


 I was about to say something, then Remember I no longer own my old Dragon Character Folseh


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 31, 2010)

ah yeah, who owns her now? I kinda forgot


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 31, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> ah yeah, who owns her now? I kinda forgot


 the person who co developed her


----------



## Slyck (Jul 31, 2010)

It goes along with the whole 'overweight virgin' aspect of the fandom.


----------



## CatWaffles (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I think it's all just for fun and games. It's something different and I'm always up for something new.


----------



## CatWaffles (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I think it's all just for fun and games. It's something different and I'm always up for something new.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought it was Dragoneer or whoever just wanting to do a favor for Katmomma and promote her and her book.

I don't like it but I refuse to participate in any of the memes that spread like VD on the site either.

IT'S NOT A MEME IF YOU CALL IT ONE AT CREATION DAMN IT


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2010)

Damn popufurs and their made up bullcrap. >:U I want my Hybrid Hysteria Month to be August, damn it! >8U



Van Ishikawa said:


> I thought it was Dragoneer or whoever just wanting to do a favor for Katmomma and promote her and her book.
> 
> I don't like it but I refuse to participate in any of the memes that spread like VD on the site either.
> 
> IT'S NOT A MEME IF YOU CALL IT ONE AT CREATION DAMN IT


 
DISCLAIMER: This does not apply to art/journal memes.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Aug 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> DISCLAIMER: This does not apply to art/journal memes.


No fuck those too.  At least stop calling it a meme.  Call the art ones "exercises" or something, and the journal memes are just questionnaires.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> No fuck those too.  At least stop calling it a meme.  Call the art ones "exercises" or something, and the journal memes are just questionnaires.


 
Yet they're called such anyways.  It's the internet, no need to be serious. |D


----------



## gdzeek (Aug 1, 2010)

Its a chance to have a littel out of the ordinary fun I suppose, I was tempted to participat but work and my suit project have hogged up all my time.


----------

